# Best Early Bird Pokemon?



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

Choose. This time, I will try not to leave any out.

I voted Hoot-Hoot/Noctowl :D Owls are sweet!


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Orville my awsome Cool contest winning Pidgey.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 29, 2008)

Pidgey line, as I really like Pidgeot and Pidgey is cute.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 29, 2008)

Fearow...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Staraptor. It is just plain awesome. So cool-looking. Not only that, it has Intimidate and Close Combat. And it's the first bird Pokemon that I caught and actually used for a long time.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 29, 2008)

Pidgey family.Pidgey is cute and pidgeot is cool and pidgeotto is cunning.
They were the second pokemon I ever had in my life[blue]. I alwayscatch them even if people say fearows and dodrios are better,i don't ccaarree....


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 29, 2008)

Spearow, since I found a shiny one I have always had a fondness for em...they are so cuddly.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 29, 2008)

Hoothoot! 8D


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 29, 2008)

The emohawks are the best.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 29, 2008)

The evolution pidgy was cool and  Pidgeot reminded me of a hawk.

Staraptor looks like a damn greeser wanna-be.  xD


----------



## Magenta (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to admit, I never particularly liked any of the bird Pokémon however if I had to choose I'd probably go with the Pidgey line.

I'm not too sure what it is, maybe because they don't look as scrappy as the Spearow line but still retain that nice, warm, light colour scheme. I haven't actually raised any of these Pokémon in ages (some, not at all) so I can't really compare them beyond appearance.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 29, 2008)

! Who can vote against THAT attack power? Plus it's looks marginally cooler than


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 30, 2008)

AUGH! YOU FORGOT WINGULL AND PELIPPER! WINGULL IS THE BEST! (after Drifloon, of course.)


----------



## PichuK (Jun 30, 2008)

Pidgey, was wonderful in R/B/Y/G/S/C/FR/LG <3


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

I.love.Swellow. They're so pretty and happy and <3. And fun to use in battles. =D


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

Staraptor. It's actually usable- and, while if that meant "it's UU, not NU", things might be different, it's actually GOOD.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to go with the pidgey line also just because pidgeot s awesome.


----------



## Belmont (Jun 30, 2008)

Definitley Staraptor. I caught a Starly as my second pokemon and never switched it for another one. Plus they have a beast move like Close combat.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you add Wingull and Pelipper to the poll, please? They can be found on the second route of R/S/E, so they should DEFINITELY be considered "early bird" Pokemon.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

.... Skarmory? 

Ok, I know they're not early bird Pokemon, but still. Wingull then. 

What? That's not on the poll either? 

I'm just not going to vote because I can't decide. I'd vote for Wingull though.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

Although Staraptor is the best in the end, I chose Hoothoot/Noctowl, because owls are awesome!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 1, 2008)

...DAMN! I KNEW I would forget a bird >.>

I can't edit a poll for some reason either. If a mod would PLEASE edit the poll to include Wingull, then I would be thankful


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a soft spot for Fearow (Drill Peck oh _yes_), but no RBY team was complete without Pidgeot.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

Why does no one else like Swellow?

*feels ashamed for being different*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

^ I like Swellow! It's one of my favorites! 

Then again, I like all flying types...


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 3, 2008)

I chose Staraptor, because I love my shiny one (encountered within an hour of starting the game).



Vrai Espoir said:


> Why does no one else like Swellow?
> 
> *feels ashamed for being different*


I like Swellow too. D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

I like all of them pretty much. I tend to use Fearow more, but I voted Hoothoot/Noctowl.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

Pidgey line, since Pidgey is cute and so is Pidgeotto, and I don't mind Pidgeot.


----------

